# flame the s373 act.



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

think this is the right forum category for it anyway. 

abuse the act, call it a c:censor:t and a load rubbish. call it prejudice, biased etc. just like protest against it.

(using the censord smily provided when needed).

ill start

up yours s373. you biased legislation. you sniff raccoon defecation and are stupid in the face like a little shoe lace covered in fungi that doesnt even exist, (thats metaphoric for how surreal you are), taking your research from the media with your little s373 beedy eyes coated in some sort of cuisine, and you eat too many sprouts that make you dizzy. look at you, trying to damage peoples livelyhoods with your lack of scientific data and biased judgements.

why dont you go and s373 dogs cats or something.


----------



## Warren_Booth (Apr 21, 2008)

This in no way helps fight against this bill. It makes you look like a stupid 14 year old, but thats it. If you want to help in any way, start a petition. People that buy animals from US and therefore support its trade in the US have a responsibility to see it continue.

Warren


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

its fine.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

are you on mushrooms or somthing??


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

boidae said:


> think this is the right forum category for it anyway.
> 
> abuse the act, call it a c:censor:t and a load rubbish. call it prejudice, biased etc. just like protest against it.
> 
> ...


Well thats a relief for all major US reptile exporters, they have got their best man on it! Im sure that as soon as this is presented to the US senate, s373 is in the bin!


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

boidae said:


> think this is the right forum category for it anyway.
> 
> abuse the act, call it a c:censor:t and a load rubbish. call it prejudice, biased etc. just like protest against it.
> 
> ...


 The highlighted parts are my personal favourites


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

Boidae, is your real name Jaime Reeves?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

oh bloody hell he has escaped again. I wish they would tie better knots on those straight jackets


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

its clearly something legitimate to flame.


you s373..you and your freind cleetus..shut up s373, eat some spinach, john cleese says when hes french on the monty film..you smell of elderberries and i farts in your general direction..well your in that direction s373..your the opposite to the french in the movie..no..get out my face..your in it again..get out of it..and again...sod off you albawokie...ni


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Don't worry everybody..
Bond'ae' is back.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

YEAH!!!! You tell it how it is!! :lol2:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

wow and i thought i could be anoying:lol2:

Being serius though bad mouthed behavoir like that will not help, the way to win is to present a clear fact based case in a firm, professional manor.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

the s373 is invalid..its a stir.._shut up s373 i wasnt talking to you_..i think the government need ridiculing for it..._i swear to god s373 you talk more crap than i do.._its out of order that theyve even had the idea of it.._whats up with your ankle s373, did i just kick it, yeah i just kicked it.._how can it be allowed that the government try and bann the 9 species from every state, theyre invaving florida. theyre still testing burms in a pit to see if they will actually survive in other regoins..._i swear to god if you dont shut up s373 ill..ill do something crazy in your ear like some weird sort of sound like this ehhehehehusujnvc right next to your ear so its uncomfortble to tolerate and you start bleeding!_


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

you stupid s373 trying to deprive the rest of the world of new morphs only found in america, like the pied retic,t+anaconda, theres loads of boas not available here, and other morphs not available yet.. just because your thick and dont know anything about politics and science and biology and zoology, you dont even know what an acorn is, caus your dumb. 
you been got by the meths havent you s373? gone all dillusional


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

ahh help, the s373 just stabbed me in the face with a sharp object, it was some metallicyish object and it smelt like poison.
call the police, help.. someone.. attempted manslaughter.
im diying ahhh, ah its got my arm..oh noo..ah it feels good.. oh no it feels bad again. help..call the police on the s373.
i think the s373's the al qaeda, get the MOD involved, its terrorism.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

is this guy for real? or on drugs? or in a mental home? becuase he is LOOPY


----------



## rbailey182 (May 4, 2009)

boidae said:


> ahh help, the s373 just stabbed me in the face with a sharp object, it was some metallicyish object and it smelt like poison.
> call the police, help.. someone.. attempted manslaughter.
> im diying ahhh, ah its got my arm..oh noo..ah it feels good.. oh no it feels bad again. help..call the police on the s373.
> *i think the s373's the al qaeda, get the MOD involved, its terrorism.*


wow then that settles it rather than sending out all those troops to fight in another country it could have been avoided if we had simply set fire to a piece of paper.... bravo 


Have you finally snapped? Or is it that you are seriously missing the attention and abuse you would have got in the snake section????


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

thought i will make a thread to flamethe s373, you lot are good at flaming stuff... like breeders, breeding for profit, etc, whatever you fail at.

the bit you made bold mentioned terroism. thats what the s373 is, its terrorising the reptile community because the s373 has some bullocks faith but no logic(al guaeda), obviously cost livelyhoods, and cost billions of pounds/dollars.

pretty metaphoric isnt it?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Flaming bad keeper and bad breeders is one thing, but when it comes to taking on a powerful goverment and gaining public support you need to keep calm and to the facts.

Your posts would not help and make little real sense, like most of your posts here really. You do not contrabute much to the forum other then being the village idiot at best or at worse some animal rights nutter trying to disrupt the forum with stupid behavoiur.


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok... I know people that have done some serious drugs in their lives, but you my friend, need to stop while you have some brain cells left.

Good god man, i've read about 4 of your threads in a row and I got a headache. 

This one takes the biscuit though, we search the net for evidence to support the banning of that bill, dont you think the supports of the bill do the same. This now looks like the main opposition should really be in an institution with padded rooms in a very special jacket.

Please think before typing.... for once?


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

exoticskeepers said:


> *Good god man, i've read about 4 of your threads in a row and I got a headache. *


try and pace yourself.


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

Class :no1:


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Why has the magic stopped?


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

Un-believable! What a complete and utter :censor:t! Come on mate, turn it in will ya! When you look back on this in 10 years...in fact :censor: it, I cant be bothered. Why are we all rising to this crap?! Grow a pair and do one! FFS!!!!!!!!!! (Sorry mods)


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

*i think if you open present number two s373 youll see what i mean....go on open it...yes..undo the shiny clasp..thats it..carefully lift the lid..................baaahahahahaa...werent expecting that were you!..thousands of flies..dirty dirty flies..bursting from the box and buzzing around you.. filling the room around you like a black stinking cloud!..and do you know why theyre attracted to you do you? hmmm.. because your a peice of dead meat!...crawling all over you right now...ahhhahahaha...in your hair, up your nostrills..up your fetted fa:censor:ny hole..*


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

did you think s373..you could be aware that pythons had been released by events like hurricane andrew and you thought theyll all *die* because you couldnt be bothered to do anything about it at the time and then a decade later you find out some are breeding and think you can blame the general public for your own animal welfare niglect?? well now theyre dying in the cold weather. now your capturing to kill. its all because you niglected them, they were probably frightened out there, and you just left them. you dont consider [email protected] s373. your just out to punish people for your own 18 year old niglect and assumed dead animals.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

ffs... are you on medication, or just run out?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

lol @ are you on mushrooms lol
perhaps his mum didn't cuddle him enough or was it too much?????????????????
who k nows either way something is wrong lol:whistling2:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

boidae said:


> the s373 is invalid..its a stir.._shut up s373 i wasnt talking to you_..i think the government need ridiculing for it..._i swear to god s373 you talk more crap than i do.._its out of order that theyve even had the idea of it.._whats up with your ankle s373, did i just kick it, yeah i just kicked it.._how can it be allowed that the government try and bann the 9 species from every state, theyre invaving florida. theyre still testing burms in a pit to see if they will actually survive in other regoins..._i swear to god if you dont shut up s373 ill..ill do something crazy in your ear like some weird sort of sound like this ehhehehehusujnvc right next to your ear so its uncomfortble to tolerate and you start bleeding!_


And that takes some doing:whistling2:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm still stunned as to WTF IS THE S373 ACT!?!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

hillzi said:


> I'm still stunned as to WTF IS THE S373 ACT!?!


It is to do with a proposed ban on moving certain species between states. Essentially, there is a proposal to ban the movement across state lines of retics, burms, condas, and boas due to the spread of burms in Florida. The Act referred to is to do with invasive non native species.
In essence, it means that cheap morphs from the States will no longer be available, but UK breeders then get the chance to produce their own.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

ian14 said:


> It is to do with a proposed ban on moving certain species between states. Essentially, there is a proposal to ban the movement across state lines of retics, burms, condas, and boas due to the spread of burms in Florida. The Act referred to is to do with invasive non native species.
> In essence, it means that cheap morphs from the States will no longer be available, but UK breeders then get the chance to produce their own.


I believe that with the time alowance to dispose of the snakes coming under the restriction, this Country will be flooded with very cheap morphs, and everyone and his dog wil own them so the UK breeders will not gain from it, and could well lose even more from it all. People like Mike Wilbanks and Bob Clark have already pathed the way nicely for that to happen. Just my own personal thoughts on it but....................

Mo.


----------

